# DISCUSS: Best Religious Building



## Nick in Atlanta

Nate said:


> And also the Notre Dame Basilica in Montreal is another of my favourites. The exterior isn't all that fantastic... but the interior is breath-taking:


That is fantastic! Very beautiful.


----------



## ladolcevita

Famous Temples or Temples as World Heritage Sites I can think of:

Chartres Cathedral
Nortre-Dame
Hagia Sophia
Ankor Wat 
Temple of Heaven
St. Peters Basilica
Cologne Cathedral
Meenakshi Temple
Borobudur
Sagrada Familia


----------



## Küsel

CipiripiBelgrade (Serbia) Hram Svetog Save
in the future with golden roof[/QUOTE said:


> What a similarity - and it has already the golden roof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sao Paulo Orthodox Cathedral


----------



## www.sercan.de

*Sultanahmet Mosque (Blue Mosque)*

The most important monument that was added to the Hippodrome is, without doubt, the Sultanahmet Mosque. Ii was a long time the only mosque with 6 minarets in the world (in 1998 the Sabanci Markez Mosque was built p. 34). It was built by the Architect Sedefkar Mehmed Aga between 1609 and 1616 for Sultan Ahmed I. The mosque section has a dimension of 64 x 72 m. It central dome has a heigt of 43 m and a diameter of 23,5 m. Total of 260 windows illuminated the inside. It is named "the Blue Mosque" by the European for it was adorned with blue, green and white coloured beautiful tiles. Because of having 6 minaret, Sultan Ahmed had to spend a 7 one to the mosque in Mekka.


----------



## tpe

To difficult when the scope covers all religious buildings. I'll propose a list of the Christian buildings or building that may have had a Christian context.

Hagia Sophia should be on this list. This is unquestionable.

For gothic: two come to mind immediately. The first is, of course, Chartres. The second is the jewel of gothic Paris: the Sainte Chapelle.

Dealing with baroque Rome is difficult (too many) St Peters has the magnificent dome, but the elongated nave is a disadvantage when viewing the facade relatively 'up-close'. The Jesuit chruch of the Gesu influenced almost all Spanish colonial church architecture in some way, but its beauty is a matter of taste (I like it.) The same goes for Santa Susanna.

Early Rome also has a lot -- most in not so pristine state. Had St Pauls outside the Walls survived the 19th century fire, I would consider it. As I said in another thread, Santa Sabina is a jewel: all the proportions and sense of balance remains. 

The Pantheon goes back to pre-Christian, although it is currently a church...

In Spain, San Lorenzo de El Escorial of course. How about the Great Mosque/Church of Cordoba? The polychrome marble of Sevilla's is beautiful. Do we bypass Santiago de Compostela and all the great Romanesque churches of South France?

I have only touched a handful of cities/countries... And one religious group... Do we bypass the mosques of Sinan? The Great Mosque at Isfahan? 

This is too difficult!!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

*Hagia Sophia*

Hagia Sophia had been burned down twice during insurrections and was rebuilt by Justinian in 537. Columns, heads, marbles and colourful stones from various ancient cities of Anatolia were brought to Istanbul for use in Hagia Sophia. The interior space has a dimension of 100 x 70 m and is enclosed with a 56,2 m high dome, which has a diameter of 31,97 m, supported by four large piers. During the ottoman period, it was used as a mosque and get 4 minarets (59 m high). Since 1934 it has beeb a museum. In addition to the architecture of the building, mosaics are also very important.


----------



## tpe

Beautiful pictures, www.sercan.de.

Istanbul is quite a treasurehouse of wonderful religious architecture.

What I am sure you are also familiar with (being in Istanbul) but not so sure if generally known to many forumers is the Church of the Chora (Kariye Camii). To me, this is the jewel of late Byzantine art. Together with the Deisis panel is Hagia Sophia, the mosaics from Kariye Camii are certainly the most moving...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Chora


----------



## tpe

Wonderful!!! Istanbul is a City for the Ages.

I should keep track of your Istanbul threads.  

Many thanks.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Süleymaniye Mosque (the biggest in Istanbul)

Süleymaniye Mosque, which is one of Sinan's foreman's piece', was built by Sultan Süleyman the Magnificent in 1557. The mosque seemed to symbolise the genius of Sinan's architecture and the power of Süleyman. The composition of the great dome inner space illustrates the culmination of Ottoman mosque design. Rumour has it that the 4 minarets on both sides of its court meant that the sultan who had it built was the 4th ruler as from the conquest of Istanbul and the total number of the minaret balconies mean that Sultan Süleyman the Magnificent was the 10th sultan after Sultan Osman Ghazi who founded the Ottoman State. The dome is 53 m high and has a diamater of 26,5 m. Sinan called it "my journeyman work".























































Bonus
from the Park inside the complex
looking to Asia, Bosphours and the Bosphorus Bridge









New Mosque





















you will like this thread 
Imperial Istanbul
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=5310338#post5310338


----------



## Ellatur

hagia sophia no doubt

i like those japanese temples also


----------



## azimo

I would put The inside of Notre Dame Basilica in Montreal and Haram shareef in Mecca top ranking rel. bldngs.


----------



## tpe

www.sercan.de said:


> Süleymaniye Mosque (the biggest in Istanbul)
> 
> Süleymaniye Mosque, which is one of Sinan's foreman's piece', was built by Sultan Süleyman the Magnificent in 1557. The mosque seemed to symbolise the genius of Sinan's architecture and the power of Süleyman. The composition of the great dome inner space illustrates the culmination of Ottoman mosque design. Rumour has it that the 4 minarets on both sides of its court meant that the sultan who had it built was the 4th ruler as from the conquest of Istanbul and the total number of the minaret balconies mean that Sultan Süleyman the Magnificent was the 10th sultan after Sultan Osman Ghazi who founded the Ottoman State. The dome is 53 m high and has a diamater of 26,5 m. Sinan called it "my journeyman work".
> 
> you will like this thread
> Imperial Istanbul
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=5310338#post5310338


Thanks!

The Suleymaniye Mosque is truly magnificent, but I must admit that Sinan's Selimiye Mosque in the old capital of Edirne is what I consider to be his most beautiful.

I hope you will not take this against me


----------



## www.sercan.de

no 
as Sinan said
the Selimiye is his master piece / masterwork

*Selimiye Mosque*
The mosque was commissioned by Sultan Selim II and was built by Architect Sinan between the dates 1568-1574. The dome is 43 m. high and has a diameter of 31,28 m. The 4 minarets are 73,89 m. high. Sinan called this mosque his "masterwork".























































actualy i like also the new Sabanci Merkez Mosque
(but many don't like it)


----------



## tpe

There is a steepness and compactness in the Selimiye more imposing/monumental. The buttresses around the dome add another rhythm to the minarets. 

I checked out the Sabanci Merkez Mosque on the web as I have no knowledge of it. The details don't look new at all (workmanship looks stunning). There are echoes of Cordoba in the interior arches and the use of multiple squinches seem complex.

I suppose some people don't like it because it appears dated or a pastiche? One may not like it, but something like this is always interesting.


----------



## www.sercan.de

i think many people don't like ti, because it is a Mosque of the 1990s with the design of the 16-17th century

*Haci Ömer Sabanci Merkez Mosque in Adana* (Biggest Mosque in Turkey)

the minartes are 99m tall
the dome 54 m high and has a diameter of 32 m


----------



## tpe

I think I know what you mean. Historicism can also be a very good stimulus, IMO. Judging from the photographs alone, it seems to be beautifully done. The details like the lunette above the main door in one of your pics (the one done in tracery -- marble?) looks as good as any from the 17th-18th century. 

I assume madrasas are still actively housed and functioning in the Sinan Mosques as well as in this new one.


----------



## yo




----------



## Nate

^^ :hilarious


----------



## Jakob

*The Sumela Monastery, Trabzon (Turkey)*

Sumela was founded in the fourth century by Athenian monks named Barnabas and Sophronius. It was sacked in the seventh century, but rebuilt. It was richly endowed by the "pocket" Empire of Trebizond and by later Ottoman sultans. It's present form dates largely from the 19th century, when numerous monks entertained throngs of pilgrims, both Christians and Muslims, and presided over an important library.


----------



## HoustonTexas

Koln Dom
St. Paul's
Ulm Cathedral
Vienna
Notre Dome
Duma Rock
Mecca


----------



## wajz

*My favourite*

Funny how people have heated debates about buildings they only know from books and television. I have been fortunate enough to visit a great deal of the world's most important religious buildings, and the one that impressed me the most by far was BOROBUDUR temple on Java, Indonesia. Not only because of the mindblowing scale of the building, not because of its intensely beautiful sculpture and architecture, not even because of the beautiful and universal lesson it teaches. But because of the way it interacts with the landscape around it, that really clinches it for me.

Other religious sites that left an indelible impression on me are:

- Sant' Antimo abbey near Montalcino, Italy
- the old churches of Ravenna, Italy
- Ayasofia, Istanbul, Turkey
- Suleyman's Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey
- Senanque abbey, France
- Wells cathedral, England
- Siena cathedral, Italy
- Ss Giovanni en Paolo, Venice, Italy
- Bourges cathedral, France
- Pulguksa temple, Kyongyu, South Korea
- Gesu church, Rome, Italy
- Rievaulx abbey, England
- Santa Croce, Florence, Italy

And more... and yes I have been to St Peters in Rome, Notre Dame, Florence dome, St Pauls Cathedral... but all those experiences have been marred by the number of tourists there. I find visiting religious sites so much more enjoyable when there aren't too many chattering idiots around me.


----------



## hkskyline

Externally, Sagrada Familia in Barcelona is a stunning structure.


----------



## DrasQue

Hagia Sophia with no doubt !


----------



## Manila-X

1) Sagrada Familia
2) Notre Dame
3) Iglesia Ni Cristo (Quezon City)


----------



## hkskyline

Sagrada Família 
More photos : http://www.globalphotos.org/barcelona-sagrada.htm


----------



## JAB323

I agree with Notre Dame in Montreal.


----------



## EtherealMist

Santa Maria Del Fiore in Florence:



















The Dome of the Cathedral is one of the most architecturaly significant domes ever built.


----------



## SkyLerm

Good pics


----------



## Daffy

JAB323 said:


> I agree with Notre Dame in Montreal.



My favourite relipious building in Montreal is St Joseph's Oratory. 

Notre Dame is OK and shows what a good paint scheme can do for a relatively ordinary building.


----------



## Nate

Here is also another beautiful one. The Pechersk Lavra in Kyiv, Ukraine. It was built in the Ukrainian Baroque style, was mostly destroyed during the USSR, but has since been rebuilt:


----------



## gibbor

I've visited three well known religious buildings, all of which I found beautiful and impressive:

- St. Paul's Cathedral, London
- Kölner Dom (Cathedral of Cologne), Germany
- Sacré Coeur Basilica, Paris


----------



## Skyline-BRN

*The Two Holy Mosques of Islam*

*MAKKAH*









*MADINA*


----------



## Bitxofo

La Sagrada Familia, in Barcelona.
:yes:


----------



## alsen

Skyline-BRN said:


> *MAKKAH*


The best....:yes::runaway:


----------



## lahore boy

*faisal mosque, islamabad*

:eek2: Faisal Mosque is one of the largest mosques in the world, located in Islamabad, the capital city of Pakistan. It is a well-known mosque in the Islamic world and is renowned for both its immense size and its architecture.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

ST. ALEXANDER NEVSKI MEMORIAL CATHEDRAL
SOFIA - BULGARIA​


----------



## OtAkAw

I would have to side with Catholic Church's main Church, Saint Peter's Basilica, the largest Christian Church in the world and I guess I don't have to elaborate.


----------



## Manila-X

Here's my new favorite,

*Crystal Cathedral, Orange County*


----------



## ZZ-II

Ulmer Münster in Ulm.


----------



## hkskyline

Notre-Dame Basilica, Montreal
A very beautiful interior!


----------



## Manila-X

The Basilica in Montreal is off the hook


----------



## Canadian Chocho

I'll show other Canadian candidates:

Saint Joseph's Oratory of Mount Royal (Montreal):




















Notre-Dame Cathedral Basilica (Ottawa):










SCROLL >>>










St Michael's Cathedral (Toronto):










SCROLL >>>


----------



## garpie

*Salesians' Church in Brasilia*

Not among the most beautiful churches in the world, that's for sure.










BUT

Once you get inside... it's..

Surprising!!


----------



## Muyangguniang

Eglise de la Madeleine, Paris


----------



## kashyap3

Swaminarayan Akshardam Complex, New Delhi


----------



## Sinjin P.

St. Basil's Cathedral in Moscow afaic


----------



## Englishman

ITALIAN CHAPEL - Made from a Nissen hut building often used as a bomb shelter normally. 

Built by Italian prisoners of war in the 1940's on the island of Orkney off of Northern Scotland. 

inside: 










This I think is a good example of something built without grand expense with normal people, and not some grand project built by dictators or the wealth of a corrupt religious order taking funds from the poor. This was a labour of love, built by a few with what was available and it looks damn good.


----------



## Englishman

That really is pretty cool.


----------



## FlowFlow

There's this cathredal in Cologne, Germany that I forgot the name.

Is Angkor Wat counted?

I loved those Indian temples, the detail is just... wow

Borobudor also..

cool pic on Salesian's Church! I'm a Bosconian as a HS student..


----------



## lbjeffries

My vote goes to Salibury Cathdral in England.










I guess I'm not surprised America has been left out of this debate but there really are some beautiful churches here.

St. Patricks (New York)










Riverside (New York)










Trinity (New York)










National (Washington DC)










Old North Church (Boston)
"one if by land, two if by sea"


----------



## DrasQue

*Istanbul * Blue Mosque


----------



## DrasQue

More stunning mosques from Istanbul

*Selimiye Mosque*



























Süleymaniye Mosque Istanbul


----------



## LordMarshall

*The Gazi Husrev Bey Complex - Sarajevo - Bosnia and Herzegovina*


_The Gazi Husrev Bey Complex in Sarajevo is one of the main Ottoman complexes in the Balkans. Built in the first half of the sixteenth century, the complex included a mosque, madrasa, Quranic school, khanqah, soup kitchen, hospice, library, khan, bazaar, public baths and two tombs. Gazi Husrev Bey was an Ottoman governor in Bosnia and contributed greatly to the urban development of Sarajevo with his architectural patronage. Existing waqf documents describe the operations and the maintenance of these sites by an extensive staff, and supported by funds from regional agricultural enterprises.

The mosque was constructed by Ajem Esir Ali, an architect from Tabriz who had been taken prisoner during Ottoman incursions into Persia and became a chief architect in Istanbul. The mosque in Sarajevo is among the successes of this school outside Constantinople. Constructed in cut stone, the mosque is square in plan, surmounted by a central dome that is approximately thirteen meters in diameter and twenty-six meters high. The central prayer hall is flanked by two wings and has a qibla iwan covered by a semi-dome. Five cupolas cover a portico closed on the sides and supported by five marble columns. Three tiers of muqarnas decoration embellish their capitals. The main entrance is set in a niche decorated by seven tiers of muqarnas. Above the entry arch, an inscriptive plaque of tuluth Arabic dates the contruction of the mosque to 1531 (937 A.H.). The portico façade includes a mihrab and four windows. _


----------



## lbjeffries

eemreee said:


> More stunning mosques from Istanbul
> 
> 
> Süleymaniye Mosque Istanbul



This is one of the most beautiful photographs I have ever seen.


----------



## crossbowman

hkskyline said:


> Notre-Dame Basilica, Montreal
> A very beautiful interior!


That interior is fantastic!
The exterious is rather plain and usual though...


----------



## hkskyline

^ Yes, Notre Dame has a very modest exterior but an absolutely stunning interior.


----------



## Slartibartfas

I hope I dont make myself ridiculous, regarding those stunning examples brought in here allready. But I think when it comes to monestaries, the one in Melk (Austria) is a very nice baroque gem. Especially when you look at the inside. And also the location is nice.




















But the highlight is definitely the inside of the church. Also other parts of the monestary, but I dont know if its appropriate to show libraries and marble halls here too, allthough it all served a religious purpose.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Notre Dame's interior is breathtaking :shocked:


----------



## Akrylik

I must say when I hear the best religious building, or possibly the best renaissance/medieval age building has to be St. Peter's Basilica in Vatican. The building construction itself was one hellahuge project. On top of that, the treasure the Vatican possesses itself shows how much money they have and have invested into the building. Then there is the Sistine Chapel being part of the complex. The message of the theme is really well drawn. Employees of the construction project included names like Michelangelo, Raphael, Bernini, and so forth. When you take your first step into the Basilica, a rush of blood to the head happens. And I think it is one of the greatest architectural feat man has achieved.










Wikipedia Source:


----------



## paw25694

*Medan Great Mosque*

Great Mosque in Medan, Indonesia. Courtesy of : Blue_Sky an Indonesian Forumer.


----------



## Lastresorter

Sagrada Familia Cathedral, Barcelona by Antoni Gaudi.


----------



## cjav

but that one isnt even finished yet, ( its nice though, lots of craftsmanship, and a nice view from the towers


----------



## wiki

i like the barcelona one


----------



## Muyangguniang

Église de la Madeleine, Paris


----------



## Kaiser

Who can ever forget this church! the Frauenkirche in Dresden, Germany

















































































































































Credits: Kampflamm und Flickr


----------



## Kaiser

More frauenkirche pics:




































































































Credits: Flickr


----------



## saladin1970

*Churches too busy*

I have to say, that I am quite bemused why churches are so 'busy' inside. Cherebs, and this carving and that carving, etc.

How on earth do you get to contemplate with so much 'busyness'.

The pictures of the interior of the mosques seem soo much more tranquil , almost like a reflection of the open sky, with the large domed areas and open expansions


----------



## erbse

Joshua, thanks a lot for the great pics of the stunning reconstructed Frauenkirche in Dresden  It's my new favourite (before it was Cologne Cathedral)
I'm excited about to see the rebuilded Neumarkt in Dresden


----------



## Nate

saladin1970 said:


> I have to say, that I am quite bemused why churches are so 'busy' inside. Cherebs, and this carving and that carving, etc.
> 
> How on earth do you get to contemplate with so much 'busyness'.
> 
> The pictures of the interior of the mosques seem soo much more tranquil , almost like a reflection of the open sky, with the large domed areas and open expansions


There's also a lot of busyness inide mosques too though. Lots of intricate patterns and designs all over the place. I'm not insulting, I find it beautiful, but while Mosques may lack statues and such, they don't lack the busyness .

And the secret to contemplating in such busyness... close your eyes and concentrate. Also, the paintings, statues, and stained glass often give you something to contemplate as well, as they all stand for something.


----------



## hkskyline

There are a lot of religious symbols and details in any place of worship. Christian churches have an extensive focus on artwork, from statues to stained glass windows. Mosques are a bit more plain appearance-wise but there is also a lot of symbolism as well. Buddhist temples are very well decorated.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Can the Parthenon be considered a 'religious' building?


----------



## cjav

hkskyline said:


> There are a lot of religious symbols and details in any place of worship. Christian churches have an extensive focus on artwork, from statues to stained glass windows. Mosques are a bit more plain appearance-wise but there is also a lot of symbolism as well. Buddhist temples are very well decorated.


depends on what christian faith, protestants made a 180 on the katholic church and threw oud all schulptures and ornaments and saints etc and went back to the plain religion because they had enough of the excesses.


----------



## luca81che

The Pantheon in Rome it's certainly one of the most important religious building with its dome that it's the largest surviving from antiquity and was the largest dome in western Europe until Brunelleschi's dome of the Duomo of Florence.










In Italy there are also the Cathedral of Pisa with its tower, the cathedrals of Palermo and Monreale, Renzo Piano's church in San Giovanni Rotondo and the many churches in the historical centre of Naples..
but for me the best, at least for location, it's in France and that is Mont saint Michel..


----------



## Belgrade city

Temple of Saint Sava in Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## _BPS_

The Blue Mosque is the best I have seen:


----------



## shugs

Oh My...! Looking through six pages and not ONE Baha'i temple hno: 

Oh well, I shall have the honour then...

My most favourite one.. That I have also visited is..

Temple of The Báb: Mt. Carmel, Haifa, Israel














































Universal House of Justice, Baha'i Library and the Temple










My other favourite one That I have been to is

Would love to one day see the one in Chicago...



















Baha'i Temple in Sydney, Australia: Very peacefull surroundings



















My least favourite Baha'i temple... but I can see how some might appreciate the architecture:

Lotus Temple, Delhi



















Im not sure but I think photography is not permitted in Baha'i Temples... The one in sydney is very basic but buautiful and the Temple of The Báb is very lavish but of course it would be because it is the final resting place of the Báb.

Personally I also like the Blue Mosque, would love to visit day.


----------



## Slartibartfas

luca81che said:


> The Pantheon in Rome it's certainly one of the most important religious building with its dome that it's the largest surviving from antiquity ...


You know what I think is the most impressive fact regarding the Pantheon? 
It has a massive *concrete *cupola!


----------



## Boeing!

^^ 
oh,you're very nice...........................:nono:


----------



## wafu21m

*salt lake temple*

for me, the salt lake temple of the church of jesus christ of latter-day saints (mormons) in utah, USA is the best religious building


----------



## Dartman

Baha'i temple that's being built in Chile. It's really beautiful. It's a translucent temple.





























Baha'i Lotus temple in New Delhi, India:


----------



## Manila-X

The one in Chile look really superb


----------



## hkskyline

Sacre Coeur not only features prominently, it also offers a very lovely view. Quite a great place to be indeed.


----------



## Kailyas

I went to Haram Mosque, Mekah.


----------



## hkskyline

Kailyas said:


> I went to Haram Mosque, Mekah.


Is Mecca's existence solely entrenched as the centre for Islam? If so, it should be the largest religious centre in terms of city size.


----------



## HOI

cologne cathedral is amazing.
Westminster anorl.


----------



## roberto0qs

Santa Prisca, Mexico


----------



## wyqtor

Shwedagon Pagoda, Yangon, Burma:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shwedagon


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Some from Russia:

*Church of the Savior on Blood, St.Petersburg *




























*Isaac Cathedral, St.Petersburg*




























*Smolny Cathedral, St. Petersburg*










*St. Basil's Cathedral, Moscow*



















*Cathedral of Christ the Saviour, Moscow *


----------



## Quall

Dartman said:


> Baha'i Lotus temple in New Delhi, India:


Very nice! Reminds me of the Sydney Opera House.

Best interior - Notre-Dame Basilica, Montreal








Raymond So, PBase









Sacred Destinations


----------



## Pincio

Cremona (Italy)


----------



## buildmilehightower

St basil is a cathedral??? I never knew that, thought that was political purposed building, my bad...










Attractive russian cathedral I found, someone give name please (If you know)


----------



## Nate

buildmilehightower said:


> St basil is a cathedral??? I never knew that, thought that was political purposed building, my bad...
> 
> Attractive russian cathedral I found, someone give name please (If you know)


See above post #169


----------



## Hindustani

*Masjid-e-Jahan Numa: A brilliant marriage of RED SANDSTONE & WHITE MARBLE all the way to the top of Minarets.*

*Jama Mosque - Masjid-e-Jahan Numa - "Mosque that Commands the World's View"*, *Old Delhi, India*

*Thats what it means. & such a view it commanded that Its South Asia's premier mosque architecturally & was immitated often but never duplicated to perfection by any other mosque in Indian Subcontinent. Some of noteworthy copies are King's Mosque, Lahore (pakistan). Taj-ul-Mosques, Bhopal & Big Imambara, Lucknow. Jama Mosque is the most important, most visited & the most photographed mosque of South Asia (Indian Subcontinent)*.


----------



## Densaga

Notre Dame de Paris.









Basilique Saint Pierre . Rome.

_
Seule Paris est digne de Rome; seule Rome est digne de Paris 
Solo Parigi è degna di Roma; Solo Roma è degna di Parigi 
Only Paris is worthy of Rome; Only Rome is worthy of Paris_


----------



## icarusrising

Tonio0qs said:


> Santa Prisca, Mexico


Wow! That's really ornate. I bet only Hindu temples can be as detailed.


----------



## PurePaki

Makkah 

Holy Mosque


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

Shah Faisal Mosque, Islamabad, Pakistan.


----------



## Mahratta

icarus-rising said:


> Wow! That's really ornate. I bet only Hindu temples can be as detailed.


and Jaina and Buddhist and subcontinental Muslim and subcontinental Christian etc :lol:


----------



## icarusrising

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> and Jaina and Buddhist and subcontinental Muslim and subcontinental Christian etc :lol:


By subcontinental, you mean India, right? Well, I noticed you generally tend to overdo things there. And I don't mean anything negative about that. I understand that the design isn't only an ornamentation but reflects the beliefs of the religion. 

That church building in Mexico, takes the cake for minute intricate details among Christian edifices featured here that can only be rivalled by Hindu temples in their embelishments. It looks baroque but seems to have finer details. Even St. Peter's seems to have simple lines in comparison.


----------



## Svartmetall

I really like the Kölner Dom. It's really one of the most impressive cathedrals out and, IMO, even more stunning than Notre Dame.


----------



## phillybud

*... no synagogues ...*

hhhmmmmmmmm ...... ten pages of religious buildings and no Jewish Synagogues ........... ????????????

hno:

Of course one the largest and most beautiful synagogues was the Churva Synagogue in Jerusalem built over the ruins of a century old synagogue destroyed by the Muslims in 1587; it was finished in the year 1700 by Rabbi Judah he Levi, known as Judah the Chasid. Unfortunately it was intentially torn down and destroyed stone by stone when the Jordanian army invaded the Jewish Quarter in 1948.


----------



## icarusrising

^^ Why don't you post some?


----------



## Marathaman

*Akshardham, Delhi*


----------



## PufftheMagicDragon

The Hagia Sophia was the most beautiful christian church.


It is a shame, that the St. Nikolai church (147 meters) in Hamburg, will not be restored.

It was one of the highest cathedrals in the world.

It was used by British- and US-Bombers as a navigation point.


----------



## hrvat

*Zagreb Cathedral*, CROATIA


----------



## hrvat

*St. Mark's Church, Zagreb, Croatia*


----------



## Hindustani

Jama Mosque, Delhi. 
Akshadham Temple, Delhi 
Holy Mosque, Mecca

kick some serious Butt so far. Awesome.


----------



## Leofold

Marathaman said:


> *Akshardham, Delhi*


OMG, that's breath taking!! ^^


----------



## l'eau

indian temples.


----------



## K14N

Borobudur Temple (Largest Buddhist Temple on earth), Central Java, Indonesia


----------



## antigoon99

this is the cathedral of Antwerp/Belgium


----------



## antigoon99




----------



## antigoon99

olv cathedral of Antwerp


















carolus borromeuschurch Antwerp


















sint- pauluschurch - Antwerp


















synagoge of Antwerp









sint-jacobskerk - Antwerp



















:cheers:
greetz Antigoon99


----------



## Leofold

Leofold said:


> The most beautiful mosque in the world. The great masterpiece of the Ottomans in the heart of the Empire: The Blue Mosque, Istanbul/Turkey!!!


Blue Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey


----------



## weird

Taj Mahal, if it can considered religious.


----------



## antigoon99

Basilica of the Sacred Heart, Brussels, Belgium

scroll!!!


















==>it is the sixth largest church in the world!!

St. Michael and St. Gudula Cathedral, Brussels, Belgium

scroll!!!









St. Rumbolds Cathedral, Mechelen, Belgium










greetz Antigoon99


----------



## Benonie

Very nice, but could you please post them a bit smaller ...


----------



## Mahratta

icarus-rising said:


> By subcontinental, you mean India, right? Well, I noticed you generally tend to overdo things there. And I don't mean anything negative about that. I understand that the design isn't only an ornamentation but reflects the beliefs of the religion.


Many Hindu temples are incredibly intricate (both Nagara and Dravida style), but many also have simpler lines. Mosques tend to be more intricate within the subcontinent than outside of it, although the Persian style of tiling really adds depth to mosques in Persia, I have to say.
Catholic churches in India are typically built in Iberianesque Baroque style, since the majority were built by the Portuguese. Goa has a massive array of intricate and beautiful churches and cathedrals. 



> That church building in Mexico, takes the cake for minute intricate details among Christian edifices featured here that can only be rivalled by Hindu temples in their embelishments.


Goan churches are also very intricately crafted, I think they may be a better comparison to Mexican churches, especially since both were built in a similar style.


----------



## Simo19

Rome: St Peter's Basilica














































































Milan: Duomo Cathedral


----------



## eurico

Borobudur















the largest Buddhist temple in the world, located at Magelang, Central Java, Indonesia.
It is show how tolerance Indonesian people though mostly Indonesian are the biggest muslim country in the world.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Not to mention Hindu Bali.


----------



## OtAkAw

The one to beat. The grandest and one of the largest religious buildings in the world. A long-standing testimony to the glory of the Catholic Church.

*SAINT PETER'S BASILICA*









BTW, it gets destroyed in the upcoming Roland Emerich film "2012". :banana:


----------



## Marathaman

^Its a magnificent building, but I guess its got no novelty value because this type of architecture has since been done to the death several times over.


----------



## Marathaman

Wow, 14 pages and nothing from Iran? :bash:

Hazrat-e-Masumeh, Qom, Iran


----------



## Marathaman

Brihadeeswarar Temple, Tanjore (India)


----------



## 808 state

*IGLESIA NI CRISTO CENTRAL TEMPLE, THE PHILIPPINES*








Photo credit: dengalang


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

The Badshahi Mosque or the Emperor's Mosque was built in 1673 by the sixth Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb in Lahore, Pakistan. It is one of the city's best known landmarks, and a major tourist attraction epitomising the beauty and grandeur of the Mughal era.

This mosque is capable of accommodating over 55,000 worshippers, it is the second largest mosque in Pakistan, after the Faisal Mosque in Islamabad.

On the occasion of the second Islamic Summit held at Lahore on February 22, 1974, thirty-nine heads of Muslim states offered their Friday prayers in this Mosque.


----------



## Baboulinet

Mont saint Michel











Cathédrale of Chartres

















Cathédrale of Reims 

















Sagrada Familia , Barcelona .









But all the pics posted in this thread are wonderful


----------



## Lucy20000

*The cathedral of Strasbourg*


----------



## varga

lahore boy said:


> :eek2: Faisal Mosque is one of the largest mosques in the world, located in Islamabad, the capital city of Pakistan. It is a well-known mosque in the Islamic world and is renowned for both its immense size and its architecture.


beautiful


----------



## varga

hkskyline said:


> Notre-Dame Basilica, Montreal
> A very beautiful interior!


beautiful


----------



## Hejazi Kid

Brunei mosque
















Mosque of Prophet Muhammad- My city


----------



## Abdallah K.

*Mohamed Al Amin Mosque, Beirut, Lebanon*
*Lebanon's Biggest Mosque *





































courtesy of Tangolima:


----------



## World 2 World

*New! Contemporary Design, Steel Mosque, Putrajaya*









by xintzi









by Dzuren Hamzah


















by Ethan Hunt's

*Main Prayer Hall*



























*Dome*


















*View of Mezzanine Area*









*Ablution Area *

























From flickr


----------



## Balaputradewa

Brunei Mosque kay: awesome ^^


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Tepotzotlan - México*

You cant take photos there.. so there is no easy to find photos of it..


Outside:





Inside:


----------



## MARTYR

Abdallah K. said:


> *Mohamed Al Amin Mosque, Beirut, Lebanon*
> *Lebanon's Biggest Mosque *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtesy of Tangolima:


Amazing pics abdalla !!!!!!:banana:
very majistic mosque, and very awe-inspiring especially when u stand next to t


----------



## MARTYR

Hariri Mosque in South Lebanon:


----------



## MARTYR

Shrine of Our Lady of Awaiting, South Lebanon:

Our Lady of Awaiting, is a holy Christian site and a Marian shrine in the village of Maghdouché in Lebanon. The shrine consists of a tower crowned with the statue of the Virgin and Child, a cathedral, a cemetery and a sacred cave believed to be the one where the Virgin Mary rested while she waited for Jesus.























































View from the shrine to the north west:










Our Lady of Mantara Basilica:










Bronze statue of the virgin Mary:



















the entrance to the grotto:










Inside the grotto:


----------



## skyscraper 500

Chichen Itza ... México (Yucatan)



:nuts:

Teoihuacan.. México




Catedral de la ciudad de México (México City)







(organ) of this building ....1 of the biggest organ in the world...

















Basílica de Guadalupe México City


----------



## japanese001

yakushiji








itukushima jinjya

















toudaiji


----------



## burjdubai91

best religious buildings IMO:
1.Borobudur Temple
2.St.Peter's Basillica
3.Sagrada Familia


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Ulun Danau Bratan Hindu Temple - Bali, Indonesia*



foto by: Patrick Highrise


----------



## World 2 World

Balaputradewa said:


> *Ulun Danau Bratan Hindu Temple - Bali, Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> foto by: Patrick Highrise


^^nice i was there last January.


----------



## GulfArabia

most churches are creepy from the inside :S, dead statues ?


----------



## khosim

Balaputradewa said:


> Brunei Mosque kay: awesome ^^


that mosque located in Putrajaya, Malaysia's administrative city..not Brunei


----------



## Marathaman

GulfArabia said:


> most churches are creepy from the inside :S, dead statues ?


Do they have living statues down where you live?


----------



## GulfArabia

Marathaman said:


> Do they have living statues down where you live?


dead guy on the cross "supposedly jesus [pbuh]"

is that god =_= , and is it something to be put in a house of worship 

----

but anyway, was trying to be respectful "dead statues"


----------



## thekh

Angkor Wat (the world largest religious temple)


----------



## nunprosag

Great, now people are botting for this title. Means my efforts of actually working for it were in vain.


----------



## World 2 World

*Kek Lok Si Temple at night - Penang*


















by sam


----------



## stefano1895

i vote for the milan duomo


----------



## metaldog

Catedral de sevilla.
Record guinnes to the biggest gotic temple in the world. third biggest cristian temple only after saint peter in rome and saint paul in london.
























The giralda tower beside is 300ft high


----------



## Mdaf

by volanté 










by yamaken 

Wat Phra Kaew, Bangkok Thailand


----------



## absalon

*Sagrada Familia, Barcelona*


----------



## nomarandlee

A good night shot of *Ba'hai Temple, Wilmette, IL, U.S. * (just north of Chicago)


via _Mister Joe/flickr_


----------



## coldplay4ever

Basiliek van Koekelberg, Brussels, Belgium


----------



## ugoki09

*IGLESIA NI CRISTO*(Church of Christ)
Central Temple
Quezon City, Philippines​

















































*On the left wing of the Temple
(Wedding Ceremony)*


----------



## ugoki09

*IGLESIA NI CRISTO 
HOUSES OF WORSHIP​*


----------



## Redalinho

*Quwwat-ul-Islam Mosque, Delhi, India
*














































corbis


----------



## Redalinho

*Hassan II Mosque, Casablanca, MOROCCO*


















































































source: cityscapes.ma


----------



## Redalinho

*Sheikh Zayed Mosque - Abu Dhabi - United arab Emirates
*














































source: flickr


----------



## Redalinho

*Koutoubia Mosque (Marrakech) - MOROCCO
*




























alamy.net


----------



## Alex50

I dont know if Mont Saint Michel in Normandy, France has already been mentionned but I think if not, then it definitely deserves a nomination here. Not only for its exceptionnal location, but also for the magnificent architecture it displays.











Mont Saint Michel is basically an abbey on top of medieval village. It is located between Normandy and Brittany.


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Al-Irsyad Mosque *
*Padalarang, Indonesia*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=17055





































Masjid dan Pohon by tantjonggui, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brightsightrads/6101232461/


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Raya Mosque*
*Padang, Indonesia*


----------



## aarhusforever

*St Peter's Basilica, Vatican:* 


The dawn over St. Peter's Basilica in Vatican city by Luigi Strano FDV, on Flickr


St. Peter's Square, Vatican City (1992) by mambo1935, on Flickr


St. Peter's Basilica (Altar), Vatican City, Rome - Italy 18 by FarhadFarhad .(Farhad Jahanbani), on Flickr


Cupola/Dome of St.Peter's Basilica, Vatican city by vijay_raghavan, on Flickr


2117_Rome-The Vatican-St Peter's Basilica-Michelangelo's Pieta by Maurice P., on Flickr


----------



## Galik

Others doors of Chatedral de Chartres, the north side


----------



## Bez_imena

Hram Svetog Save - Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## 3bdul3ziz

Really interesting thread. a lot of wonderful religious buildings around the world

:banana:


here's some more:

al Azhar Mosque. Cairo, Egypt


----------



## 3bdul3ziz

La Mezquita Cordoba, spain


----------



## balthazar

Balaputradewa said:


> *Al-Irsyad Mosque *
> *Padalarang, Indonesia*
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=17055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masjid dan Pohon by tantjonggui, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/brightsightrads/6101232461/


nice


----------



## Purple Dreams

Alexenergy said:


> My top-list
> 1.St. Basils Cathedral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.St. Peter's Cathedral


My favorite kay:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Montmartre Cathedral - Paris*


Sacre-Coeur church in Montmartre by neilalderney123, on Flickr

Montmartre Cathedral - Paris by Jenamnatam, on Flickr


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Indonesian Catholic Churches*

*Gereja Katolik Santo Fransiskus Asisi*
*Brastagi, Indonesia*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/balaputradewa/8043892785/ 


*Gereja Katolik Santo Mikhael*
*Samosir, Indonesia*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/balaputradewa/8043892559/ 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/koons/4203626049/


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Indonesian Catholic Churches*

*Gereja Katolik Hati Kudus*
*Denpasar, Indonesia*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/impworks/2924919747/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/impworks/6883515909/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/impworks/5838733022/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/impworks/5337948190/


----------



## DeschainBG

*Alexander Nevsky Cathedral, Sofia*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Duomo di Milano


Milan Cathedral by doglad, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/crystalsummer/7943562202/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## yabbes

Wow @ those Indonesian churches


----------

